# What impells the Jihadis?



## a_majoor (11 Jul 2005)

Interesting short article which compares the Islamic community withy the Native American community ca 1870; the author suggests Islamic society is simply unalbe to adapt to rapid change and the Jihadis are a dysfunctional response to that. I might put more emphasis on the political culture, very vertical, centralized polities tend to be very brittle and unable to cope with rapid or unexpected changes. Ancient Mycenea, the Azteks and the USSR are examples of this trend (and isn't Canada becoming quite centralized these days as well?).

http://techcentralstation.com/071105A.html



> *Terrorism Lessons From 1870*
> By Arnold Kling
> Published  	 07/11/2005
> 
> ...


----------

